# Moss ball @ Petco?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going to petco later today and would like to get one of their moss balls. since so many aquatic plants are illegal here in ME, I think it would be easier to just buy what Petco sells since I know they are legal.

that being said, does anyone know what kind of moss those moss balls are? and what the upkeep is? I dont trust the petco workers to know what they are talking about :roll:


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

There more than likely "Marimo moss balls", but since we do have a PetCo here in the UK i cant confirm that.

Providing you have some form of lighting, that really is pretty much all that's needed. You drop them in, and after 24 hours (ish) they will sink, once they have absorbed a certain amount of water. They are good things to have as they absorb nitrates which helps keep ammonia down from toxic levels, whilst it cannot prevent ammonia poisoning, it can certainly help prolong it.

I highly recommend them and have them in all my tanks.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think these are Marimo ones because they are already in water and are floating... I assume that they are easy to care for though (maybe like Java moss?).


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

OHHH. I was thinking of getting one of those too. Do you know how much they are? I think it'd be a cool addition to my sorority tank. BTW when I went in there it looks like there is a vine or something hanging from them into the bottom?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know how much they are.... I'm going in a little bit, will report back! Which petco do you go to? I go to the one in Auburn...


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I usually go to the one by Brunswick. The prices should be the same.


----------

